# My S-Line A1 order has been cancelled :( - ADVICE NEEDED ASAP



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Guys.
So i had ordered an A1 S-Line Amalfi White with a black roof, brand new ready for sept delivery (62 plate).
But the dealer has failed to secure the car 

So i now have no car... he can get me a new one but its 4 months waiting list...

He has however... found a PX A1 S-Line in Amalfi white!

Spec is:

A1 S-Line Amalfi white (with white roof)
7000 Miles
61 Plate
Technology Pack (yeah the whopping expensive Sat Nav kit)
Comfort Pack (parking sensors etc...)

and it works out £2000 less overall and the extras are worth £2000 odd.

The only things im gutted about is the roof and pillars not being black, but i do have a qualification in vinyl wrapping, so i could do that myself in black vinyl.
And the Xenon Plus package which i was hoping for... i really wanted the LED running lights, but been told its impossible for them to fit them out of the factory 

What would you guys do?

Anything extra i could/should ask for?
Is it true they cannot order and fit the Xenon plus kit?
He said if i can source the lights he can arrange having them programmed for free by them...

He also said it wouldn't affect warranty.

Please help!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So the only difference is the black roof and pillars? But it has extra gadgets?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I call BS on the not being able to fit the LED lights out of the factory, but I have this new car if I was offered it.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

If it was me I'd walk away. They failed to secure your car but have found one for you a year older only £2k knocked off. I'd wait till end of Sept, 3rd quarter and see what pre reg they have.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

adamck said:


> Anything extra i could/should ask for?
> Is it true they cannot order and fit the Xenon plus kit?
> He said if i can source the lights he can arrange having them programmed for free by them...
> 
> ...


I would say he speaketh the truth. The wiring probably isn't there for the level sensors on the suspension arms, and there'll be no washer jets either.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Go for the p/x. Get it in writing that he will program lights, that way if you can source them he can't rigged out of it.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Get over to Audi-sport mate and pm a user called nhn. I think you need a few posts first but that won't take long. Or just post it up. You'll get a ********** answer pretty quick. I know xenon lights are expensive there's probably coding involved if it can be done and you have to have auto levelling and headlight washers to pass the mot.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Forgot to add: can't you get your deposit back and go elsewhere?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't understand. If you place an order for a brand new car how can the dealer not secure a car for you. Surely it's built to your order. Sounds like the dealer has ****ed up here . I would walk away and go find a decent dealer.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

If it's not want you ordered then I don't think you'll be happy and it will always niggle you , Trust me I've had a niggle for the last 18 months and it cost me £12k last week


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Cash is king mate you call the shots!!! Ring several audi dealers and give them info on what you want and see what they come up with. Bet you get better this time of year:thumb:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Why compromise on what you wanted? I'd vote with my feet and look elsewhere...


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Your sale rep as ****ed up and expecting you to take alternative car and deal 

I wouldnt allow that , like already said if the car and spec isnt what you want? id walk away , it will always play on your mind. 

Dont know if youve see a A1 in the flesh with thr LED xenon lights? but the Sline isnt the same without them and your be gutted every time you see another A1 with them. 

Id argue you need a hire car off them until the new one arrives, or you buy a run about that will be easy to sell in the mean time. I had to wait nearly 3mths without a car when waiting on my A1 to get a better part chop on my other car. it was hard and it hard because of my working hours at work.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I thought you only posted up you had ordered it yesterday??


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I bet if you call plenty of dealers they will get a car for you if you can walk away i would you will never be happy if your doubting it is right know IMHO


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

All they need to do is get on the Audi dealer network and I'm sure they can find what you want. VAG dealers usually order cars on spec so chances are someone somewhere will have one in the pipeline.

Sounds to me like your dealer was telling you porkys - either he didn't have the car in the pipeline in the first place, or more likely he's either sold it to someone else for more dosh or it's gone in a swap to another dealership.

Whatever under the counter dealing has gone on, you've been royally stuffed - I'd walk away from the deal, get your deposit back and go to another dealer or better still play one off against another. I saved £3k on a cash deal by playing two branches of the same dealership off against each other.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

i hear theres a new brochure out and got slight price increase ?


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

The difference is:

The one is ordered: 62 plate, 0 miles, white with black roof & pillars

The one offered: 61 plate, 7000 miles, white, technology pack (see below), comfort pack (see below)

Technology Pack
Technology package. Satellite Navigation system – HDD-based with Audi Music Interface. Route planning and guidance using voice, pictogram and 3D mapping. 7-digit postcode recognition. Includes AM/FM tuner with TP memo function. Single front-loading CD/DVD player with MP3 compatibility, suitable for audio and DVD playback. Third generation MMI system including high resolution (800x480) 6.5” colour TFT display, two SD card readers and 40GB hard drive, 20GB of which can be used to store up to 8,000 songs. HDD Navigation functionality includes advanced speech recognition, 3D and topographical mapping display and advanced 3D building display
£1375

Comfort Package
Comfort package. Acoustic parking system (rear only), cruise control, auto-dimming rear-view mirror and light and rain sensors
£605

Adam


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

adamck said:


> Comfort package. Acoustic parking system (rear only), cruise control, auto-dimming rear-view mirror and light and rain sensors
> £605


These are standard on £1.50 Peugeot 407s 

Anyway. Leave it, go elsewhere. They mucked up.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

What happened is... i went to Preston Audi asking about the A1 competition line.

After alot of talking about the models and viewing the S-Line in the showroom i decided it wouldnt be much diff in price to the comp model.

So.. he searched for a white 1.6 S-Line and found the one with a black roof which i wanted.
It was 'In the port' and ready to be allocated and secured by a dealer, which he can only do with my deposit.
I paid £500 cash and my car (he doesnt need my old car til my new one is ready) so im not car-less.

Im goign to call a few places and see what the deal is with different networks.
I am annoyed though!

I might check this one out too, its white with grey contrast strips, 18" 7 spoke alloys, Xenon plus light (what i wanted) and its a 1.6 S-Line in white.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...red-listing/dealer/25840/usedcars?logcode=flp

A little higher milage again, id need to work the deal a little lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

tell them the 2k saved would have bought you those extras if you wanted them.

a year older and 7000 miles isn't good enough!

I'd ask for 4k off or walk away.

have a look at pistonheads ect for the price of a 61 plate A1 with average miles and don't include the extras as when you order a car with extra's you never get the money back for the extras ordered tbh..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> tell them the 2k saved would have bought you those extras if you wanted them.
> 
> a year older and 7000 miles isn't good enough!
> 
> ...


Yip I was thinking that too, ask for 4K off


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

When you say ordered I assume you mean you went into the dealers on Sunday and they found a car built and ready to ship to the uk - gate released. They tried to claim the car and somebody else beat you too it or it was destined for another persons dealer stock and they wouldn't release it.

Personally I would go for the new car, it's not got the xenons which you want and you won't be able to fit for less than £1000, you will need the bumper and have it painted, the lights and ballasts, the pipe work for the washers the sensors front and rear for the levelling then the coding and the lights. It's not worth the hassall.

If you want to pm the exact spec you wantedi'll ask the dealer I use if there is anything about, at least that way you will know if they are pulling your leg, but with the popularity of the a1 I very much doubt they are trying it on.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3738574.htm

offer your dealer 15k if your happy to take the non black roof.

or tell him you will take it at his asking if he puts the xenon plus lights on..

if he's telling you to source them and they will program them, tell him he can just as easily source them then!!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I need to shop around and then see what he will knock off if i want this one from Preston.
Theres not much choice in models though, dont want to wait 4 months for a new one!
Hard to find one with a black roof and contrast lines, 3 door in white, s-line 1.6 tdi lol.

Not that im being specific!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You won't get much off the used one, £250 tops, if that Audi can sell the a1 very easy.

If you want me to try and find out I can ask in the morning.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Ask yourself if the tech pack is really worth the money..It isnt all the doedads on it are nice toys but you will seldom use most of them. he is trying to sell a demonstrator to you. What would he have offered you for the 7k mile car if you had traded it in? The extras are nice for him as it helps sell the car..You dont get anything extra for them when YOU sell it..


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I've got LED running lights.

Here's the thing. I can't see them when I'm in the car. When I'm out of the car, they are off.

So tell your brain yours looks like every other A1 with running lights and take the part ex. But get money off.

It sounds like you've specced up a nigh on £20K car. VAT on £20K is £4K for a start before we get into depreciation. Just saying.

But, to be honest with you. If you are buying an A1, you want an A1 enough to pay the premium over the competition. If you are going to do that, you may as well have what you want.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Only 2 K off a brand new one ?? OK so it might have a few extras but on a used car no matter how late they wont add up to much...
Plus its used and not a brand new car and that will never be the same....
Look at it another way.. You buy a brand new car and take it back after a short while with 7k miles and want to sell it back or trade it in .... 2K ??????


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Keir said:


> I call BS on the not being able to fit the LED lights out of the factory, but I have this new car if I was offered it.


You can but its a **** load of money. Same goes for getting a BMW with halogen lights and then what to fit Xenons. You will be 2k easy between parts and labour.

Personally I would wait for the car you wanted as you will always wonder what it would have been like.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

adamck said:


> and it works out £2000 less overall and the extras are worth £2000 odd.


The extras are worth NOTHING when you come to sell it or PX in years to come.

Spec the Car YOU want or walk away.
The dealer sounds like a total Mickey Mouse outfit anyway, imo it sounds like you will be better off dealing with another dealer.


----------



## Ritchi (Jan 11, 2011)

adamck said:


> What happened is... i went to Preston Audi


Thats your mistake!

Ive had a similar problem where the car i ordered turned up with a different spec! It beggars belief.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> The extras are worth NOTHING when you come to sell it or PX in years to come.
> 
> Spec the Car YOU want or walk away.
> The dealer sounds like a total Mickey Mouse outfit anyway, imo it sounds like you will be better off dealing with another dealer.


I will say extras are worth a lot when You want to sell car as many people look for cars with nice extras ...


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Adam. Get exactly what you want... If you dont you will regret it forever! 

If you have to wait, wait. But don't give up if you know EXACTLY what you want. No compromises


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Alzak said:


> I will say extras are worth a lot when You want to sell car as many people look for cars with nice extras ...


If you've ever bought a new car, a salesman will always tell you "the options aren't really worth anything at PX" when discussing a PX price on your current car.

Which usually get a reply from me of "well in that case i'll have all the optional extras available on my new car for nothing."


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Alzak said:


> I will say extras are worth a lot when You want to sell car as many people look for cars with nice extras ...


Optional extras _may_ make a car more sellable, but they don't necessarily make the car worth more money.

General example, factory fit sat nav that costs circa £1500 at time of purchase won't make your car worth £1500 more than an identical, but non-sat nav equipped, car come resale/partex time.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

If a dealer messed up securing the car (either build slot or a built car not tagged to a customer) then there is no way I would buy another car from them.

Spec the car you want - compromising will always niggle you

As has already been said, some desirable(!!) extras will make the car more saleable later but will add virtually nothing to its value

If you need a car immediately then you may well have to compromise on spec - A1 is in demand and unsold stock is likely to be very scarce


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Delivery lead-in times on the Audi A1 aren't bad at present. My Mother formalised her order with our local Audi dealer for her new car in early June for delivery on Sept 1st. Her A1 Sport 1.4TFSi DSG arrived at the dealership in Inverness last week.

You're the customer, you're in control. Find a dealer you like/trust and place an order with him for exactly what you want - if he won't/can't then walk away.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Get your money back and do one mate, this could be just the start of the problems. Go and get something just as nice for half the money in the classifieds somewhere. R32 ????


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Your money, your rules

I wouldnt buy a second hand one from the same dealer considering you went to buy a new one. Hes gonna be the one laughing after. Go somewhere else.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

m1pui said:


> Optional extras _may_ make a car more sellable, but they don't necessarily make the car worth more money.
> 
> General example, factory fit sat nav that costs circa £1500 at time of purchase won't make your car worth £1500 more than an identical, but non-sat nav equipped, car come resale/partex time.


Maybe You will not get £1500 back but for sure You can put Your asking price higher than car without any add on equipment



Dixondmn said:


> If you've ever bought a new car, a salesman will always tell you "the options aren't really worth anything at PX" when discussing a PX price on your current car.
> 
> Which usually get a reply from me of "well in that case i'll have all the optional extras available on my new car for nothing."


I never P/X my car as trade price offered by dealership is just silly and good equipped car is much easier for sale on private market


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Only 2k , tell him to stick it up his incompetence ****.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Alzak said:


> Maybe You will not get £1500 back but for sure You can put Your asking price higher than car without any add on equipment
> 
> I never P/X my car as trade price offered by dealership is just silly and good equipped car is much easier for sale on private market


Asking price and selling price are different things though. And you've said it yourself. It's easier to sell but not necessarily worth more.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sat nav WILL increase the cost of the car when you come to sell it.... it's the only option that will mind.

To retro fit xenon's & LED DRL's on a TT it's £2k, so doable, but not worth the cost IMO.

I would get your deposit back and walk away... then go and order the car from Drive the Deal, you can probably add the technology and comfort packs to the car and still pay the same amount as you were going to.

Don't accept less than what you want, as it WILL cost you dear in the long run.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Gizmo68 said:


> Sat nav WILL increase the cost of the car when you come to sell it.... it's the only option that will mind.
> 
> To retro fit xenon's & LED DRL's on a TT it's £2k, so doable, but not worth the cost IMO.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Dealer over promised and under delivered. Don't go and help him meet his sales targets now - that just feeds his incompetence.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Gizmo68 said:


> Sat nav WILL increase the cost of the car when you come to sell it.... it's the only option that will mind.


It won't. It will make the care more desirable/sellable.

You're confusing the reality that whilst it may increase the selling price of the car by a small amount, it increases the cost to you (ie. You're selling the sat nav for considerably less than you paid for it) more.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sat nav may increase the value of the car but probably no more than a couple of hundred quid. I never get people who spec a car for residual value, the more you spend the more you lose. It may make them more desirable and easy to sell but if your going to px it then why does it matter if it's easier to sell. The dealer won't offer anymore for it ....

I also think I'm the only one who doesn't feel the dealer is at fault, yes it's annoying but I was always under the impression that while you could reserve a car it's not actually yours until its confirmed and on a Sunday I guess it's anybody's guess until normal business resumes on a Monday morning .....


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Sat nav may increase the value of the car but probably no more than a couple of hundred quid. I never get people who spec a car for residual value, the more you spend the more you lose. It may make them more desirable and easy to sell but if your going to px it then why does it matter if it's easier to sell. The dealer won't offer anymore for it ....
> 
> I also think I'm the only one who doesn't feel the dealer is at fault, yes it's annoying but I was always under the impression that while you could reserve a car it's not actually yours until its confirmed and on a Sunday I guess it's anybody's guess until normal business resumes on a Monday morning .....


It is exactly same thing when You buy bran new car more You spend more You loose on depreciation.

Say You want to buy car for 8K same mileage, same age one without any gadgets and second will all available extras on buy 1K more ... which one You go for ??

Anyway I will get money back and go somewhere else for better deal



m1pui said:


> Asking price and selling price are different things though. And you've said it yourself. It's easier to sell but not necessarily worth more.


Is deffo worth more for someone who do not treat car as just something which take them from place A to place B ...


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

OP you need to go to other Audi dealers and see what they can do. I went to THREE dealers looking for an Abarth until I found one who literally bent over backwards to get me one. You need to go to other dealers, Liverpool or Chester are both non too far from you and tell them what has happened. Someone will get you what you want, sooner.

Like others have said, if you want the car in a certain spec and you are happy enough to pay for it then get what you want, otherwise you will be well pissed off. I had an A3 SE and everytime I saw an S-Line I got really annoyed, as that is the car I should have got to begin with!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

You could of course even just buy the car you originally wanted. Just spotted this. Don't be put off by the distance, order it from you local dealership (Liverpool or Preston) abd they will go and get it for you.

You'll be saving yourself £4k by the sounds of things too. you'd most likley get some money off that price as well.

http://www.arnoldclark.com/used-cars/audi/a1/1.6-tdi-competition-line-3dr/2012-(12)/ref/arnam-29918/


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

I never said you would get all the sat nav cost back as clearly you wont, but it WILL increase the resale value... no other extras will though.
Did that stop me ordering the car with over £4k's worth of options? no, because I bought the car I wanted and to hell with the residuals, when ordering a new car I certainly do not want to be thinking ... *if only* for the next 3+ years.

I really cannot believe the options issue has come up on this of all forums, ATEOTD why do you wash your car properly and not just with a bucket and sponge and then leather it off? .... both get the car clean, surely everyone on here wants their car to be the best *they *can get it?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> You could of course even just buy the car you originally wanted. Just spotted this. Don't be put off by the distance, order it from you local dealership (Liverpool or Preston) abd they will go and get it for you.
> 
> You'll be saving yourself £4k by the sounds of things too. you'd most likley get some money off that price as well.
> 
> http://www.arnoldclark.com/used-cars/audi/a1/1.6-tdi-competition-line-3dr/2012-(12)/ref/arnam-29918/


I am not even going to click on that link, the name Arnold Clark is enough for me.
(Google it if you don't know how crap they are)


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Gizmo68 said:


> I am not even going to click on that link, the name Arnold Clark is enough for me.
> *(Google it if you don't know how crap they are)*


Well I've made no secret of the fact I had a bad experience with them the first time I bought a car. But the second one was fantastic for the four years I had it and I recently got a superb deal on my pre reg (12) Abarth. Don't judge a book by it's cover as they say. Especially when you live somewhere where they don't even have any dealerships. They're all much further up north.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

I am pleased to hear that you got a good deal last time, 
I don't need to live close to them (thankfully) to read how appalling they can be to their customers though... mainly from used cars so I have read, they are always the most consistent franchise with bad reputation, they can't all be wrong surely?

Can I ask though what prompted you to give ANY company more of your hard earned after such a bad experience 1st time round? I know I would of voted with my feet!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Gizmo68 said:


> To retro fit xenon's & LED DRL's on a TT it's £2k, so doable, but not worth the cost IMO.


I doubt you'd be able to retrofit them with the levelling sensors and washers.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> I doubt you'd be able to retrofit them with the levelling sensors and washers.


The £2k price is for a full retr0-fit, just like it would of come out of the factory.
To give you a rough idea of the cost, to swap xenon's without LED DRL's to xenon's with LED DRL's comes to a grand, so the extra grand is for the sensors, washers and headlight switch etc plus fitting.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Gizmo68 said:


> I am pleased to hear that you got a good deal last time,
> I don't need to live close to them (thankfully) to read how appalling they can be to their customers though... mainly from used cars so I have read, they are always the most consistent franchise with bad reputation, they can't all be wrong surely?
> 
> Can I ask though what prompted you to give ANY company more of your hard earned after such a bad experience 1st time round? I know I would of voted with my feet!


Well after seeking legal advice and advice from trading standards they told me to trade the car in with them (which I did) as that was my best option. That car I had for over four years and never had any problems, plus was looked after well by them. When I decided I wanted a new car I went to three dealers, they gave me the best deal. I visited a couple more after only to be told 'you won't get that deal here or anywhere else, just take it', so I did.

Maybe they have improved over time, in my books they have!


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> Maybe they have improved over time, in my books they have!


I hope so as the bad press they were getting was beginning to get tiresome.

I know they were not exclusive in giving poor C/S though, my car was bought through Broadspeed, the order was eventually placed with Telfords (Carlisle) and those two I could not recommend to anyone! 
I only saved about £100 by not going through DtD (who were still thousands cheaper than the best dealer quote), however that was an expensive £100 in my experience, which proved _the very best _ deal is not always the one to go for.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Gizmo68 said:


> The £2k price is for a full retr0-fit, just like it would of come out of the factory.
> To give you a rough idea of the cost, to swap xenon's without LED DRL's to xenon's with LED DRL's comes to a grand, so the extra grand is for the sensors, washers and headlight switch etc plus fitting.


Surely half of the wiring loom would have to be replaced too, new bumper etc. Who has quoted £2k for this work?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hazzy Dayz

On the TT the washer covers are already there, I assume on the A1 the holes can be cut??


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow this topic has exploded lol.

So... i have contacted all the local garages and found that i cant really beat the deal offered.
In some ways, im not overly fussed on extras, i went in looking for a base model and already improved everything by going for the s-line.
Im coming from a very basic car with no toys to something more serious with lots of things ive never had anyway.

I could order a new one but it would take months to get here and tbh... i dont want to wait now my hearts set on it and i dont want to pay 20K plus if i can help it!

Working out the finance on the used on, makes it a pretty good deal in terms of what i was paying and what im saving and getting.

I still think i can drop the price a little more due to the hassle etc... so i want to get a little bit off and i want to get some kind of service pack with it and then ill be happy!

I had the Liverpool dealer phone me back with 2 cars they found but neither had options and both where more than this used one!

So... i think all is good, just need to make sure hes not trying to fob me off with the GAP insurance and body care kit!

Thanks for the advice guys, all taken on board


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't take the body care stuff, just give it a protection detail yourself. And as for the service package most people take their cars off of audi's long life servicing and use a cheaper better specialist for fixed interval servicing. They'll offer it to you cos it's cheaper for them rather than giving you cash off.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

RE: Gap Insurance - If you want it then sort your own by using a specialist company and save a considerable amount of dosh.

I used these guys for my C63 and saved over £500 on the dealer quote for the same level of cover:

http://www.ala.co.uk/


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Well yes of course i didnt go for the body care, some of you may remember that Audi sell Ceramishield From CCC and i used ot be a director of CCC, so some of their best products are my products lol.

I have a garage full of cleaning products, entire CCC range and a few bottles of Ceramishield knocking about lol.

As for the GAP, yes ALA was the best and who i am going with, plus theres a 10% code on the A1 forums which helps.

Then my work are starting to provide excess protection policies soon, so i will be taking that up when its ready 

For me... i cant afford both fancy lights AND the technology pack, and when i weigh them up i would prefer the tech pack tbh, i probably will always be gutted i didnt get LED DRL's but if you cant afford to do it then what can i say...
i would love to have taken their lovely RS3 off their hands lol

Some serious haggling to be done guys


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update Adam. It's your car so go with what you fell right after weighing up the advice and views here. 

Either way the A1 is a nice car :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Adam, I just got a 12 plate A1 which had to wait 5 months for to get the spec I wanted, mainly as I insisted on Bose and heated seats.

I ordered Amalfi White but changed to the metallic Alpine White as Amalfi looks cream, just make sure you check it out in the sun so you know if you like it or not.

Are Audi throwing in the 5 year free servicing deal and £750 deposit contribution any more?

Simon


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

No Audi dont seem to be budging on prices for new A1's or the service package.
Although, £250 aint bad for 5 years servicing, but after speaking to some dealerships they said i probably cant get it on a used car 

So i may have to haggle quite abit to cover the money i will spend servicing it in the future!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

adamck said:


> No Audi dont seem to be budging on prices for new A1's or the service package.
> Although, £250 aint bad for 5 years servicing, but after speaking to some dealerships they said i probably cant get it on a used car
> 
> So i may have to haggle quite abit to cover the money i will spend servicing it in the future!


Well this is another reason why you should consider wiating for the new car!


----------

